

Sex, Drugs, and Hackeroo - codemkrs
http://southernalpha.com/sex-drugs-hackaroo-add-google-calendar/

======
daybreaker2
I've attended other codemkrs hackathons in New Orleans, and theyre always
pretty fun. At least from a dev's point of view, the endless supply of food
and soft drinks is awesome. It doesnt hurt that I've won prizes at a few of
them.

